# Khs sj 100



## Xcal22 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Delete*

Delete


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

looks good. That fork may not be the best there is but most guys I know run rigid on their dj bikes and park bikes anyway.

I try not to obsess too much about my dj/park bike because it takes such a beating. If you can get it cheap, get it and ride the hell out of it. If you ride it hard enough to need or want something more pricey, then you will know for sure. Most likely, you will just change out the fork for a rigid and keep on riding it.

g


----------



## Xcal22 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Delete*

Delete


----------



## Ganze (Feb 3, 2004)

go for it: it's addictive so you may find yourself spending money on components that could switch over a "better" frame. 

I rode my 03 or 04 (can't remember) Azonic steelhead until recently. Picked up a new Black Market Edit 1 a few weeks ago. It really is a better frame but I felt like I needed to ride at the park a few seasons before I felt like I could justify the expense. I am not a better rider with it yet however. 

so go for it.


----------



## jwollner028 (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't know if you've bought one yet but i recently purchased one and I like it, good for the money. So I say why not.


----------

